# How to put your motorcycle back up



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There is a right way, a wrong way and a funny way ...






How did the bike get on its side? Well, like this!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks just like my KLR. It weighs about 415 lbs so that guy is not fakin' it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The side-stand on my KLR sunk into the mud and it fell over (while running). I just walked up to it, grabbed it and launched it up into the air and found a nice size rock to put under the side-stand ... no problems.


But.


I didn't have any gear on the bike - it was as naked as the day it came out of the factory.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

My XR650L, no problem. My Vulcan 800 No problem. My 1700 Voyager, BIG Problem! I think I would need a couple of folks to get it up.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

My Honda Trail 110 no problem!


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

That is a funny video. In truth, the only time I couldn't pick up my Suzuki DL650 was when it went down in snow and broke both bones in my lower left leg. 

You remind me that I need to get my 1976 CT90 out of the shed and onto the road. Those old Hondas are the true survival bikes, two wheeled Jeeps.


----------

